# Frage zu DataInputStream und den Methoden mark() und reset()



## Jörn (16. Mrz 2006)

Hi Leute!

Habe mal eine Frage zu dem DataInputStream und den beiden Methoden mark() und reset(), da ich das noch nicht genau verstanden habe.

Ich habe einen DataInputStream, aus dem ich eine gewisse Länge von Daten verarbeiten möchte (das läuft!). Dazu würde ich gern die beiden Methoden mark() und reset() nun benutzen, da ich diesen Vorgang mit dem Einlesen der gleichen Daten mehrmals wiederholen will.

Nun habe ich mir gedacht: Bevor ich das erste Zeichen lese, markiere ich die Position mit dis.mark(124692624), wobei dis der Name des DataInputStream ist. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, muss ich der Methode die Länge der einzulesenden Daten (bei mir bytes) mitgeben, die ab der markierten Position wieder eingelesen werden können. Dann mache ich irgendetwas mit den Daten, wobei ich die gleichen Daten dann ein weiteres Mal einlesen und verarbeiten möchte. Dazu verwende ich dann die Methode reset(), die den Datenzeiger wieder auf die markierte Position zurücksetzt. 

Frage 1: Ist es also richtig, dass nach dem Aufruf von reset() der Datensatzzeiger wieder auf die markierte Position im DataInputStream liegt?

Frage 2: Wozu muss ich der Methode mark() überhaupt mitteilen, wie viele bytes (bei mir) anschließend maximal gelesen werden können, da ich ja eigentlich nur die Position brauche? Von da an kann ich doch ganz normal wieder auf den DataInputStream zugreifen!

Gruß Jörn


----------



## mikachu (16. Mrz 2006)

?!?

DataInputStream

also ich find hier nix mit methoden mark() oder reset() !!!

was nutzt du für ein package ?


----------



## Jörn (16. Mrz 2006)

Hi mika!

Liegen in java.io.*.

Gruß Jörn


----------



## mikachu (16. Mrz 2006)

hm, und welche klasse ?


----------



## Murray (16. Mrz 2006)

@mika: 
DataInputStream erbt die Methoden von java.io.InputStream

@Jörn: 
Frage1: so sollte es sein, allerdings sollte man - bevor man mark und reset verwendet - mit markSupported() abfragen, ob die jeweilige Implemnertierung das auch unterstützt; das klappt ja nicht mit allen Arten von Streams.

Frage2:


			
				http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/InputStream.html#mark(int) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The readlimit arguments tells this input stream to allow that many bytes to be read before the mark position gets invalidated.
> 
> The general contract of mark is that, if the method markSupported returns true, the stream somehow remembers all the bytes read after the call to mark and stands ready to supply those same bytes again if and whenever the method reset is called. However, the stream is not required to remember any data at all if more than readlimit bytes are read from the stream before reset is called.


Um mark zu unterstützen, müssen die gelesenen Daten also gepuffert werden. Um hier nicht endlos Speicher zu allokieren, wird hier eine Obergrenze verlangt.


----------



## Beni (16. Mrz 2006)

@mika: hat was mit Vererbung zu tun...

@jörn: 
1. hab ich auch so verstanden
2. Einige Streams können ihre Quelle nicht mehr als einmal auslesen (ein SocketStream bekommt die Daten z.B. nur einmal). Also müssen sie nach einem "mark" die Daten in einen Buffer schreiben, den sie gegebenenfalls ein zweitesmal auslesen können. Wenn man der Methode 15 übergibt, bedeutet dies, dass man 15 Bytes lesen kann, bevor der Buffer voll ist und das mark gelöscht wird.


----------



## mikachu (16. Mrz 2006)

void 	reset()
          Repositions this stream to the position at the time the mark method was last called on this input stream.

...hab ich grad noch gefunden.


----------



## snail69 (16. Mrz 2006)

hi,

bei den beiden methoden musst du aufpassen ob sie in deinem stream unterstützt werden. wenn du z.b. einen dateistream bedienst muss es nicht bedeuten, dass die metheden mark() und reset() unterstützt werden. die methode markSupported() gibt dir auskunft ob es geht. bei mir ging das z.b. mit FileInputStream nicht. RandomAccessFile hat die beiden methoden aber unterstützt.

gruß,
snail


----------



## Jörn (16. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Danke erst einmal für die vielen Antworten. War leider den ganzen Vormittag in einer Besprechung, so dass ich mich erst jetzt melden kann. 

Damit wir dieses Thema dann auch beenden können, hier noch einmal eine summary.

Mein Stream-Objekt ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream(DATEIFILE);
BufferedInputStream bis = new BufferedInputStream(fis);
DataInputStream dis = new DataInputStream(bis);

Dadurch habe ich Zugriff auf die beiden Methoden mark() und reset().

Meine Aufgabe ist es, über eine for-Schleife z.B. 5 mal die ersten tausend bytes aus dis nehmen.

Bevor ich irgendetwas mache, lege ich mir also die Marke, gehe in die for-Schleife, entnehme mir die Daten aus dis und setze am Ende der for-Schleife das reset, damit der Datensatzzeiger wieder auf den Anfang von dis zeigt. Dann laufe ich die for-Schleife ein weiteres Mal durch und bekomme aus dis wieder die gleichen Daten wie schon beim ersten Durchlauf. 

Wenn dem so ist, habe ich es richtig verstanden.

Gruß Jörn


----------

